

How normal people will use Windows 8 - ixacto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4boTbv9_nU&feature=relmfu

======
teffen
I visited the new Microsoft store in Boston recently and felt that the
experience was on par with my expectations.

On three separate occasions the Windows 8 tablet and the POS systems froze.
The employees were as confused as I was when demonstrating the device.
Everything was made of metal colored plastic. The Windows Phone challenge was
very rude and condescending.

I'm a full time Ubuntu user and use Thinkpads so I reasonably expected a solid
build quality. I was left with a sour taste after I left the store. I felt
like Microsoft was fine with cloning the Apple store and then putting down
users who did not use latest and greatest Windows toaster.

Again, all on par with my expectations.

